# Sound nur auf Output Device Rear speaker

## raelianer

Ich habe 4 Lautsprecher + Subwoofer an einer SB Audigy 2 ZS und versucht den Sound nach dem Leitfaden http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml einzurichten.

Bei den System Settings -> Multimedia -> Device Preference   stehen 4 Output Devices zur Auswahl (Center and Subwoofer speakers, Side speakers, Rear speakers und IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output).

Mit dem Testknopf konnte ich dann feststellen, dass nur auf den Rear speakers etwas ausgegeben wird.

Mit mpg123 werden alle Lautsprecher angesprochen - das benutzt wohl sdl anstelle von alsa. Auch bei UT2004 läuft der Sound so wie er soll...

Die Lautstärke habe ich auch überall etwas hochgeregelt, daran wird es wohl nicht liegen.

Ich weiß nicht, welche Angaben zu meinem System nützlich erscheinen, auf Nachfrage stelle ich gerne alles weitere hier rein...Last edited by raelianer on Tue Sep 28, 2010 4:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

die ausgabe von 

```
aplay -L 
```

ist interessant. was macht denn 

```
speaker-test -t w -c 6 -D surround51
```

? bekommst du da auf allen speakern eine (auch die korrekte) ausgabe?

----------

## raelianer

richardhost System # aplay -L

default:CARD=Audigy2

    SB Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=Audigy2,DEV=0

    SB Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    Front speakers

rear:CARD=Audigy2,DEV=0

    SB Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    Rear speakers

center_lfe:CARD=Audigy2,DEV=0

    SB Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    Center and Subwoofer speakers

side:CARD=Audigy2,DEV=0

    SB Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    Side speakers

surround40:CARD=Audigy2,DEV=0

    SB Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=Audigy2,DEV=0

    SB Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=Audigy2,DEV=0

    SB Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=Audigy2,DEV=0

    SB Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=Audigy2,DEV=0

    SB Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=Audigy2,DEV=0

    SB Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

Beim speaker-test bekomme ich die korrekte Ausgabe (einen Center habe ich nicht), aber bei UT2004 läuft es ja auch  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 *raelianer wrote:*   

> Mit mpg123 werden alle Lautsprecher angesprochen - das benutzt wohl sdl anstelle von alsa. Auch bei UT2004 läuft der Sound so wie er soll...

 

Dann ist doch alles in Ordnung. Denn sdl verwendet für die soundausgabe auch alsa.

----------

## raelianer

Okay, das mit sdl nehme ich zurück! Mit mpg123 funktionieren alle Module...

Aber leider ist nicht alles in Ordnung, bei JuK habe ich weiterhin keine Tonausgabe und auch bei Amarok nur auf den hinteren beiden Lautsprechern - nachdem ich dort auf das Rear speakers device umgestellt habe. Bei JuK weiß ich nichtmal mehr, wie ich das umstellen kann.

(Bei   Amarok -> Settings -> Configure Amarok -> Playback -> Configure Phonon   kann man ja die bereits angegebenen Optionen   System Settings -> Multimedia -> Device Preference   aufrufen.)

----------

## raelianer

Ich habe dazu mal was anderes gefunden:

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/16706/audigy-2-zs-front-speakers.html

Das hilft mir nur leider auch nicht weiter  :Sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., beachte das der Verlinkte Thread nun schon fast zwei Jahre alt ist, seit dem hat sich bei Phonon ja sehr viel getan... :Wink: 

Was hast du den im KDE unter systemsettings --> Multimedia --> Phonon

als Device gesetzt?

Hast du den Speakertest mal mit dem Standard "default" Device getestet?

Was für eine KDE und Phonon Version wird denn verwendet?

Würde das ganze zb mit mplayer oder vlc klappen?

----------

## Josef.95

Mir ist grad  aufgefallen dass das in meinem vorigen Post erwähnte "default" Device in Phonon nur verfügbar ist wenn man gstreamer als Backend gesetzt hat.

----------

## raelianer

Mit mplayer und vlc hatte es nicht funktioniert meine ich, kann es natürlich nicht mehr sicher sagen, denn an meinem System hat sich auch eine Menge getan... es ist nun hinüber  :Wink: 

Hab leider irgendwie erst jetzt mitbekommen, dass es hier noch eine Antwort gegeben hat.

----------

